
A Hired Gun for Microsoft in Dogged Pursuit of Google - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/31/technology/internet/31search.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
crcoffey
Funny how I only even think of Bing when I come across a reference on
ycombinator, Then forget about it all over again.

His biggest issue is that 90% of people have Google as their homepage, I don't
even think about it when it opens anymore, Its just always there as I need it.

~~~
rksprst
I've actually switched to bing for search. I like their UI better and the
results are just as good or better.

~~~
freetard
No, Bing results are actually much worse, especially for detecting typos in
not so popular queries.

------
schemer
Doesn't seem like a hired gun to me. Seems he's very ethical and loyal to
whoever happens to be his employer and is not driven solely by financial
reward.

~~~
teej
I'm not sure -what- drives this guy, but his drive is certainly something to
admire.

------
newsdog
I have Google as my home page. Also a TON of rss feeds on igoogle.

------
ananthrk
Very inspiring to read about his drive and work-ethic!

------
balding_n_tired
Goodness. He takes money?

------
trezor
_And with an engineer’s logic, he laid out his reasons for returning to the
fray. Search determines where users go online, and search advertising is the
most powerful economic force on the Internet. The business is too important to
be controlled by a single company, he says._

Whatever search engine you prefer, it is kinda hard not to agree with that
statement.

